# Creer App iPhone/iPad



## attention83 (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Est ce que vous aurez par hasard le lien d'un site ou d'un bouquin expliquant comment creer ses propres applications pour iPhone/iPad ?

Merci d'avance.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (11 Mai 2012)

http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto_pdf.php?vrsid=553417


----------



## attention83 (11 Mai 2012)

Merci pour le lien de ce document il a l'air tres bien fait.
Bonne soirée


----------

